# Anna Paquin und Stephen Moyer erwarten ihr erstes Kind



## beachkini (19 Apr. 2012)

​
Bei den Dreharbeiten zur Serie “True Blood” lernten sich die Schauspieler Anna Paquin und Stehen Moyer kennen und lieben. Die beiden, die in der Serie ein Paar spielen, sind auch im echten Leben verheiratet. Jetzt erwartet das Paar das erste gemeinsame Kind. Das bestätigte ein Sprecher der beiden. Für Stephen Moyer ist es bereits das dritte Kind, er hat schon zwei Kinder aus einer früheren Beziehung. Seit August 2012 sind der 42-Jährige und die 29-jährige Anna Paquin (unter anderem bekannt aus den “X-Men”-Filmen) verheiratet. Jetzt wird aus dem Paar bald eine kleine Familie. Im Herbst soll es so weit sein. In welchem Monat die Schauspielerin schwanger ist, ist nicht bekannt.


----------

